# اجهزة اكتشاف اعطال السيارات



## eng.ahmed.ali (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير

هل ممكن ان تمدونا بمعلومات عن هذه الاجهزة , انواعها , طبيعة الاعطال التى تكتشفها , صالحة كل السيارات ام لا , طرق تركيبها .....

لو كل مهندس منا اضاف معلومة حيكون عندنا مرجع رائع , ونا ابحث على الانترنت واحاول الحصول على نتائج لكن لحد الان لم اجد الا اعلانات


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (1 سبتمبر 2009)

للرفع , ربنا يزيدكم بالعلم النافع


----------



## ابو علي2 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اجهزة الكشف على السيارات

تستخدم معظم السيارات الحديثة لتشغبل اجهزة السيارة المختلفة اجهزة حاسب الالي يقوم بتحكم في تشغيل هذه الاجهزة وفقاً لطلب السائق اوحسب متطلبات تشغيل الجهاز 
ويتشابه عمل الحاسب في السيارة بالحاسب العادي ولكن وجود بعض التعديلات على نظام التشغيل ونوعية وسائل التخزين حيث توجد عدد 3 ذاكرة الاولى للقراء فقط والثانية للقراء والكتابة والثالثة ذاكرة للقراءة قابلة للبرمجة ( ram -rom -prom)
والشكل التالي يوضح سير العمليات على الحاسب ( في المرفق)
حيث هناك اشارات داخلة ( مثل اشارة الحرارة وموضع عمودالمرفق او الكامات ووضع صمام الخانق ) 
وعند دخول الاشارات يتم معالجة الاشارات ضمن برنامج مجهز لتشغيل الجهاز المعني وعلى حسب البيانات الدخلة يتم حساب الاشارة الخارجة لتي تقوم بتشغيل المشغلات مثل ( مضخة البنزين او مروحة التبريد او البخاخات الخ ) 
ويعتمد الحاسب على الاشارات الداخلة بحيث تكون اما مقاومة متغيرة او مقدار معين من الفولتية 
ويرسل الحاسب اشارة تسمى اشارة الاسناد تكون في حدود 5 فولت الى الحساسات وعلى حسب الوضع في الحساس او المرسل يرجع مقدار معين من الفولت يتعرف الحاسب منه على الحالة 
وعند حدوث اي خلل في ارسال الاشارة او استلام الاشارة يتم تخزين الاعطال وفقاً لترميز معين يختلف من شركة الى شركة وفي السيارات القديمة كانت انظمة السيارات مختلفة عن بعضها البعض ولكن في السيارات الحديثة اي تقريباً السيارت المنتجة 1996 م وحتى الان تستخدم نظام تشخيص الاعطال obd2 حيث تم توحيد فيشة الفحص في معضم السيارات ولكن الرموز مختلفة ولكن بصورة تقريباً متشابهة ,وفي السيارات الحديثة يستخدم نظام جديد من الشبكات الاتصال تسمى can obd2 ويتطلب اجهزة فحص متخصصة ومعظم شركات اجهزة الفحص الان تصنع اجهزة الفحص بهذه الطريقة 
لفحص اجهزة السيارات 
وبصراحة الموضوع كبير جداً ويحتاج الى شرح مفصل بدقة عالية 
ومن الخبرة العملية في هذا المجال وجدنا ان الاجهزة المتخصصة لكل سيارة افضل من الاجهزة العامة 
حيث هناك على سبيل المثال 
جهاز تيك 2 للسيارات الامريكية منصنع جنرال موتورز وهو متخصص لها فقط
يوجد جهاز جيد في السوق شامل لمعضم السيارات ويعتبر ممتاز لتشخيص الاعطال فقط وقراءة البيانات واعادة برمجة بعض المفاتيح وهو جهاز autoboss 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## FreeEngineer (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------

